
'Twisted' fibre optic light breakthrough could make internet 100 times faster - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/24/twisted-fibre-optic-light-breakthrough-could-make-internet-100-times-faster
======
apazgo
Any news on better latency?

